# Are GT's THAT bad?



## Mattism78 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm looking into getting an Urban bike. I've decided my riding style best fits it. I have a budget of $550, and I CAN'T go over it. I have found GT Moto for around $500 shipped NEW. Other than that, I'm looking at used bikes like Kona Roast, etc. What do you all recommend?


----------



## hellbilly (Apr 18, 2006)

The Giant STP is way nice you should find one for around $500.00-$550.00
I had a friend that had a GT Moto it was pretty nice and had a short rear end


----------



## Crash_Monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

my bro in law has a gt rukus ht. i like it. but its well out your price range. a used bike could be the way to go. or check out the chucker if gt still makes it. should go for around $500.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

If you're going new, get a Hardrock Comp or a STP. I'd go used though.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

GT's aren't bad at all. Any good frame w/ the wrong components becomes a "bad bike". If you're looking at the GT Moto w/ the Dirt Jam fork w/ Truvativ & Shimano components that's a good bike.


----------



## Mattism78 (Jun 4, 2006)

This is the exact bike I'm looking at: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1#ebayphotohosting

I used to ride nothing but GT's when I was a kid. I had a performer, and a pro-performer (florescent pink. lol). Back then they were one of the best. All of the components look really good on the Moto. Actually better than some of their newer models. I'm just concerned about frame strength.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

That bike looks REALLY slack. Way too slack for urban/park but OK for DJ/MTX/Trails. Just throwin' that out there.

GTs aren't bad bikes at all, as long as it's not bottom-of-the-line.


----------



## Mattism78 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> That bike looks REALLY slack. Way too slack for urban/park but OK for DJ/MTX/Trails. Just throwin' that out there.
> 
> GTs aren't bad bikes at all, as long as it's not bottom-of-the-line.


Man, do I feel dumb. But I apologize. I don't know what you mean by "slack". Here's the other bike I'm looking at.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7249325583


----------



## EliM (May 6, 2006)

If youre using it for jumping, you might want to get a new bike. Th prevouis owner might have seriosly abused it and is selling it cus it will die soon.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Slack=relaxed angles. Look at the angle of the fork, it's further away from perpendicular to the ground, meaning it's slack.


----------



## Mattism78 (Jun 4, 2006)

I figure 80% of my riding will be street. The other 20% will be trails. I had a trek hardtail about a year ago and it was nice, it just felt like it was coming apart anytime I took it off of anything. I also used to love riding my BMX around so I figure this is the next best thing.:thumbsup:


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

Mattism78 said:


> I figure 80% of my riding will be street. The other 20% will be trails. I had a trek hardtail about a year ago and it was nice, it just felt like it was coming apart anytime I took it off of anything. I also used to love riding my BMX around so I figure this is the next best thing.:thumbsup:


Actually this is better than bmx   . I say if u like bmx try and get a single speed bike. Maby a stp ss or a specialized p.1. They may be alittle out of your 500 pricerange but their price will drop down as time goes on. GT makes good bikes but they arent their jumpers. Their best bikes are their idrive series and the avalanch series. Im not sure if id trust a ruckus


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Go for the Roast if you can, else, get the STP.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Specialized P1 all the way!


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

Get the Roast.
You could get P2s for about $550.


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

P.1 Cr.Mo :thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mattism78 said:


> This is the exact bike I'm looking at: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> I used to ride nothing but GT's when I was a kid. I had a performer, and a pro-performer (florescent pink. lol). Back then they were one of the best. All of the components look really good on the Moto. Actually better than some of their newer models. I'm just concerned about frame strength.


The frame feels extremely stiff compared to my hardrock pro. My friend got the Chucker 1.0 which is a very similar frame to the Moto about a month ago and he let me do some dj with it and it feels extremely soft on the landings. I was suprised how nice it felt. He had to cut down the bars because they were about 1.5" too wide on both sides, and it came with grip shifters. Definately check out the Moto, thats the better of the two.


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a GT Avalanche 1.0 and love it. I have beat the hell out of the bike and it keeps going.n I found mine over winter at SPort Authority of all places, for $450.m It was on clearance, but what a deal it turned out to be.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

yea, save up for a P.1 Cr-Mo they rock. possibly a P.2 but of you really wanted to stick to GT bikes, the Ruckus UF tis a really nice ride.


----------



## Mattism78 (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I appreciate everyone's input. I just bought a Gary Fisher GED for $550. Used, but the guy only rode it 4 times.


----------



## jake211980 (Feb 4, 2006)

awesome bike, and great deal. I'm sure you will enjoy.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

It's a proven scientific fact that GT's cause male sterility. So does anything made by Mongoose.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ uh...well then.

anyways, i know a guy who has a GED! great bike. if i were going to just use it for jumping i'd buy a different fork and reduce it, but other wise its a good bike. i don't think they feel good on trails though, but if you are doing mostly street i think you'll love this bike! i found it to ride really well when my buddy let me take his out for an urban assult run! congrast


----------

